# Which Wood Smoker to Buy?



## seven10ashbury (Oct 5, 2009)

Seeing as I don't the savvy or the skills to make my own wood smoker, I find myself in the position of having to buy one. (Grrrrr) Which do you guys suggest, Horizon backyard smokers or Yoder smokers? Im leaning toward yoder because they simply provide more information and images of their smokers and they cost less. My boss, who occassionally (sp?) smokes a butt or two said the yoder wichita I showed him was impressive and solid. What do you guys think?

Joey


----------



## rickw (Oct 5, 2009)

Both the smokers you listed are great units. How do you figure the  Yoder  at $1539 is cheaper than the  Horizon  at $1439.


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2009)

Go ahead and pull the trigger and get ya a lang.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2009)

One of the members here had a problem getting a Yoder, they kept promising to deliver and never did, He ended up getting a Horizon from Bass Pro.

Here is the link to that thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...horizon+smoker

Here is the thread where he got a Horizon:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=79878&page=3


----------



## seven10ashbury (Oct 5, 2009)

Im lucky I majored in history. Not much math involved. Never been good with numbers. =)


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 5, 2009)

Heres another to check out many of us own them and really like them

http://www.pigroast.com/index.html


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2009)

If your going to spend the money the you mite as well get a Lang. Lb for lb more and better deal and product I think.


----------



## rickw (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be, I had my Horizon built to my specs and delivered to my door for $1308. Ya can't touch any Lang DELIVERED for that kid of money, can ya?


----------



## capt dan (Oct 6, 2009)

First your not compairing apples to apples here. A  1/4" contruction reverseflow against your smoker is not the same, and for a couple  hundred dollars more you could own this.

http://www.pigroast.com/48pages/model48p.htm

Don't get me wrong  your rig  is sweet one for sure.


----------



## rickw (Oct 6, 2009)

It very well might not be the same but it is 1/4" construction and built every bit as well as the Lang. Ya have Lang fans and then the rest of us 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You can not tell me the 48 Patio is ONLY a couple hundred more DELIVERED.

 For that kind of money I would go with the  Peoria Backyard smoker .


----------



## rickw (Oct 6, 2009)

I called and talked to Ben today to see how much the freight charge would be. Just for the record; The Lang Patio 48 would be $2045 (at the very least) delivered to the Chicago area.

I guess Capt Dan is right; we aren't comparing apples to apples here and that goes for price too.


----------



## macdad (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally, I have been looking at that Peoria smoker.  It is 24 x 48, and close enough that I could drive over and pick it up in a day (a long day).  I personally hate the idea of paying $3-400 freight.  Now if I could only come up with the $$$.  Why can't I ever pick a cheap hobby?


----------



## rickw (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw one at a comp this year, it's craftsmanship is second to none. It's on my wish list.

One thing about Horizon is they gave me a 15% discount on the smoker to help with shipping. Pretty good I think.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess to get it out of my system  I should call to inquire what it would cost to ship the same Lang to Hawaii.


----------



## capt dan (Oct 7, 2009)

reverse flow cookers are not the same as SFB horizontals, thats my point.
Ya get  what ya pay for. I have yet to find a reverseflow owner who  wishes they had a conventional,I have met alot of conventional horizontal owners who wish they had a Lang or a reverse flow.

I love mine, and today is just a  good example, 20 mph winds and its purring right along at 245.


, its about time to add the top shelf and 4 racks of  babybacks.

see ya!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

anyone have any experience with these.....












the marshal by ace of hearts bbq. i might have a chance to get a used one at less than 1/2 the price of a new one


----------



## crd26a (Oct 7, 2009)

We cook on the rodeo for out competition team (the bigger version of this).  They are a good smoker, but the rodeo can chew through a serious amount of charcoal.  It's firebox will hold 1-1.5 20lb bags and we'll burn 3-4 bags for a competition.  This will use less, but depends upon your needs.  Overall we really like the rodeo, but are looking at adding a second cooker for cooking comps (Stumps or Stumps clone)


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

thx.....the rodeo is too big for my back yard use or family gathering in the park. this on the other hand seems to have a good cooking area for it's foot print. i also like the idea of cooking on the fire box too.

anyone else.....pro/con?


----------



## rickw (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a UDS for that (50 bucks tops)


----------



## seven10ashbury (Oct 7, 2009)

OK. You've convinced me. I'm buying a Lang. I was disturbed to hear Yoder has issues in delivery. For me, this is a lot of money and I want as little hassle as possible. As far as the Lang 48 Patio goes, does anyone know how long it is from end to end and also how wide it it is from widest part to widest part? For the Yoder, I was looking at the possibility of taking off my side fence to get it in. Have room in the backyard, but not alot of gate space.

Joey


----------



## rickw (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice! congrats. I'm sure they are all what the guys say they are. I can't say I've read a bad thing about them.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 8, 2009)

81 inches long and 45 wide........ U will love it !!!!


----------



## garyt (Oct 8, 2009)

Great buy, I purchased a Lang mobile deluxe in July. Couldn't be happier. wood is still cheaper than charcoal. Reverse flow all but eliminates hot spots and no flare up's. Lets put it this way I am still smiling. yeah shipping sucks, but this is probably the one purchase I have made that will last me and my children a lifetime, wont wear out and goes up in value as time goes by. Trust me you will never regret it and you will be like a kid on Christmas morning waiting for that truck to come. Lets face it I cannot think of enough good things to say about a Lang cooker, except it should come with a tee shirt or a hat so we could advertise. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## capt dan (Oct 8, 2009)

I hafta agree with Gary. I have yet to hear anyone say they wished they didn't buy the Lang, a few like myself would like to have a bigger one. Mine is a 60 deluxe as most folks already know. I bought it used, and drove 14 hrs each way through the pennsylvania mountains in Feb for it, and I am glad I did. I have a UDS too, but thats for cookin dinner for the family, your not gonna fit 110 lbs of meat in a drum, but they have their place.



here is todays load, with room left!



and the ribs, no charcoal, all wood!!



If you can afford it, you won't regret it.


----------



## rickw (Oct 8, 2009)

I have to admit Dan; that is one sweet machine. Holds a butt (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) load of meat too.


----------



## capt dan (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Rick,  I found out 2 weeks ago how many racks of ribs it will hold without rib racks.



the answer is 16.



and as far as whole meats, it will hold  almost 120 lbs.


2 large packers, 2 20+ lb chuckrolls, and 6 butts plus 2 pans of Dutches beans and a 1/2 pan of hot dogs in the warmer/smoker cabinet.. We fed about 130 people at that event


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats there Seven10Ashbury....Nothing like a turn key smoker to get you on your way.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I called Ben's office  today and I was quoted "$600.00 freight to the West coast, then estimate another $5-600 to Hawaii"....

Post Q-views when your baby arrives....and Hapy Smokes...


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats great choice I like my Lang as I think everybody that owns them does.


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 8, 2009)

After reading through this thread, one thing popped in my mind is that getting serious on smoking foods can be just as expensive as my current hobby of pinball. Checking out the prices on some of these high end smokers is like some of the more sought after pins in the market. $2000 here, $1500 there, $5000 for a home use only (HUO) rig, yikes. I'm trying to keep myself rational here, and not sell/trade a pinball for a larger smoker like this...yet.


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 8, 2009)

I got a nice Williams High Speed in really good shape that I could be convinced to part with to help fund my new smoking addiction!  My new Primo XL is on its way!!  HELP!!


----------



## crd26a (Oct 8, 2009)

You could always look at some of the smaller charcoal units like Backwoods or Stumps.  Won't hold much on the smaller units, but perfect for backyards & families.  I'd love big iron, but at the same time, don't really want to give up that much space (yet I'm probably going to build a 4 ft wide stumps clone lol)


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 9, 2009)

Nah, you don't wanna give up your pin! I've thought of selling of a couple of mine and can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

*This thread has only enforced my thoughts that a LANG is in my near future. Just too much quality and room for the price the way I see it.

I lust after the backyard one RickW has, but with 3 Banderas and a horizantal, I got plenty for my backyard...
*


----------



## jdt (Oct 9, 2009)

lang sure makes a nice cooker, if you got the cash go for it, there seems to be a misnomer that langs are the best, conventionals continue to beat langs each and every week all over the country, if you think Lang makes the best pits please let me introduce you to the real best offset-a CONVENTIONAL even

http://www.jambopits.com/Home_Page.php

my 24 x 54 .261 wall with 24 x 24 .316 wall firebox was handmade and cost $700, at 1/3 the cost I am willing to have a conventional that is heavier gauge and has more room every time. Its not my first cook so I don't have to worry about needing the water pan crutch 

http://www.bellfab.com/

his 24 x 36 with 20 x 20 sfb out of the .261 is only $450, trailer pits start at just $1400, not as fancy as a horizon or klose but being hand made is something that I think is cool, I don't need lazer cut lines on my doors to make me feel better. The only guy I know that has a lang uses it for his business but when he goes to comps he drags out a 20 year old oklahoma joes mobile kitchen.


----------



## capt dan (Oct 9, 2009)

Jambo's are awesome, but who wants  to remortgage their house to own one. 8-18 K for a pit.Nice and  flashy, but I have beat a couple Jambos in my last comp cookin off my 60 deluxe and a WSM.

I would say that good  Q is 50% cook, 30% cooker,10% quality meat and spices, and 10% luck and  weather.

Langs are good units, I love mine, got lucky and found it used and in great shape. Are they the best in the world?  doubtfull, but for the money, I think they are a good buy. Thay are tanks, and hold their resale value well. Thats why you don't see many of them for sale, and when they are, they usually don't last long.

No dissrespect to Jamie Geer, he has a  great product, and a good market, but they are not practicle for most working folks.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

AGREED, of course there are the BEST...but "for the money"....


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

*HEY GARY*, you got the 48 deluxe with the warmer box... it really just sits over the firebox and heats up that way, right?

I own 3 Banderas, couldn't I just turn one of my bandera chambers into the warmer box and buy the cheaper 48 Original???

it sounds like a good idea really...


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 10, 2009)

This guy builds it all! Back yard cookers to feeding a whole state. Small time guy just really getting starte! I own one and he will design build what ever you want! Does not have to be on a trailer. He was going to build something what you guys are talking about on these langs etc...back yard cookers for about 700-800 bucks and would blow this junk you guys want to pay 1500 for out of the water!

http://www.easttexassmokercompany.com/index.html


----------



## rickw (Oct 11, 2009)

It's nice to see you think highly of the builder of your pit. I'm sure it's a nice one, some pics would be nice.

To say his pits would "blow this junk out of the water" is a fairly bold statement and pretty ignorant of you to say. We too take pride in our wares as you do. Maybe you should familiarize yourself with this site and the folks that have been here for a while before you take it upon yourself to be so judgmental.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to agree with Rick here... Those smokers look impressive and all, but for one thing, they are not even reverse flow, which seems to be quite an advantage with a Lang.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 13, 2009)

All Im saying about the butt end of this post is MY LANG IS NOT JUNK and I paid a hell of a lot more than 1500 for it and it was worth every penny spent....

Now back to the original post

Seven10Ashbury
You will love the Lang. I bought mine and had never used a big wood burner before. With reading posts on here I was amazed at how easily I was able to handle such a cooker. I really expected it to be much more to it. I ahve to say it was much easier than using my Chargriller. I have made severeal large smokes on mine and all have went very well. CLean up is a snap and I really like Ben Lang and his bunch. i made soem mods to mine and they were happy to do them....

Ive cooked chicken, Turkey, Tons of ribs, 140# hog, Brisket, Peppers and even apple pie in the warmer, enough beans to go swimming..

1 suggestion is to get the biggest 1 you can get....I waited for almost a year just to get exactly what I wanted and I love it

A couple of my posts with my Lang
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78076

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=lang

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78268


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 13, 2009)

Get a Klose.  www.bbqpits.com


----------



## rickw (Oct 13, 2009)

I saw a Klose at a comp this weekend, real nice unit.


----------



## bbq ron (Oct 14, 2009)

lang all the way


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've enjoyed following this thread, but I'm still on the fence...

I love my Bellfab, but I'd also love to cook on a reverse flow - because I never have...you know, just to "feel" the difference.  You can type and type, trying to describe it to someone, but my guess would be that you have to cook on one to become a believer.

That said, I would think that someone with great welding skills, the proper ratios and materials, could build a nice reverse flow for a lot less than the Lang.  However, I'm not knocking them - just saying I won't be able to afford one for 5 years or so.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Also, not many have the welding skills to pull that off - and what are the chances I would meet one, or live near one, etc.

The bottom line is that I believe, as do many - that it really IS about the cook, not quite so much the cooker.  A rockin' cooker helps - but hand a Lang or Klose, etc. to a novice rib-boiler, and they won't know what to do!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS - this hottie that I work with told me the other day that she and her husband boil their ribs...I was unable to hide my disgust...it came flying out of me like explosive diarrhea before I could stop myself.  Now she probably thinks I'm bat-sh!t crazy.  Oh well!


----------



## rickw (Oct 14, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 14, 2009)

HA!!!!  Good one, Rick.  My wife made me delete them all from my phone... Well at least the ones with no clothes on.


----------



## jojofarley (Mar 11, 2014)

hi there,

i need a wood smoker for smoking salmon (primarily)

I have used a small shipmate, fishermans cast iron stove with alder wood chips for years and years, but recently lost some parts overboard.

thus am looking for any info about a good smaller smoker, that can use wood chips or wood pucks....and does not need electricity.

Thanks so much!

jo


----------

